# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Build a Paper Globe of a Fantasy World!

## Papierkriegerin

So, I was thinking about maybe at some point creating a fantasy globe of a world of mine and I happened to find this cut out thing - now this is of course for the *real* world, however if just used as a cut out, it could be used for a fantasy or science fiction world just as much! 

https://joachimesque.com/globe/le-paper-globe-A4-en.pdf

I would *love* to see a challenge based on this. It'd be kinda different and kinda cool!

----------

